# Training based upon SCIENCE!



## Sychokid (Jun 29, 2004)

Most training programs you see have little to no scientific support or studies backing them up. They are merely based on other people expereinces, which is bad thing to go by for numerous of reasons (genetics, steriods, diet, recovery periods, etc).

For about 3 years now, I started researching the human body, muscle anatomy, exercise and its effects on the body, etc. From this I gathered that what most bodybuilders don't know is that the sport of bodybuilding thoroughly believes in the single factor theory, while all other weightlifting sports (powerlifting, olympic lifting, strongmen, sport athletes, etc) use periodization. The reason that bodybuilding still accepts the single factor theory is for 3 reasons:

1. it works

2. most people don't know about periodization

3. this method has been used for generations, people follow and do what other bodybuilders do, not knowing there "anabolicaly enhanced" or have better genetics.

So we realize that this single factor theory (basically to keep this post breif, the single factor theory is probably what your training with. Its based on the "supercompensation theory" and you basically train once a week or whenever you feel you have recovered, to failure, moderate volume, etc) works, its just that there are superior methods of training out there (PERIODIZATION!)

In short, periodization is a VERY broad term, its just basically organizing your training better to fit your goals (this is a very very generalized statement). There are many many many many ways of going about periodization, and this all depends on your goals. Being that this is a bodybuilding forum, and I dont want to confuse anyone just yet, I shall post programs based on periodization that are mainstream and apply to hypertrophy and strength.

Depending on how interested you guys are, I can write future posts relating to periodization. I tried to explain this as basic as I can. There are so many periodization methods out there (dual factor theory, linear periodization, conjugate periodization, cybernetic periodization, pendulam training, just to name a few) and for now since it would literally take hundreds of posts to fully explain different periodization methods, I will provide you with ones I feel are important to what we are talking about now. Just for the record, periodization methods have been used for DECADES now, and have so many studies, books, athletes, and everything else supporting it. Whats so great about periodization is that it goes against everything we do as bodybuilders. They RARELY train to failure, train each muscle as FREQUENTLY as possible, use alot of volume, etc (these all will vary based on your goals and the type of periodization used). So now what you guys have been waiting for:

*Hypertrophy-Specific Training (HST):*

www.hypertrophy-specific.com

This is a form of periodization with a linear approach (decreasing reps/volume while increasing weight over time). The program is split into 4 mesocycles and takes 8 weeks to fully accomplish. This is one of the greatest programs out there if mass is your goal. Since most of the info can be found at the link, here is basically a short summary. When you train, you apply microtrauma (from mechanical loading) to the muscle, this is from the eccentric (negative) portion of the exercise and is *essential *for hypertrophy (muscle growth) to take place. When a muscle is exposed to a high mechanical load (really heavy weights), the microtruama is really high, and as you know, its really hard to progressive load when your already training really heavy. But progressive loading is also *essential* for hypertrophy to take place in the long run. Therefore, HST is set up in a unique way to allow progressive loading each workout, leading to more microtruama each workout, leading to no plateus and growth each workout! On top of that, the workouts are more frequent providing more anabolic benefits (increased protein synthesis, increased IGF-1 levels, increased sattelite cells, etc), and the volume is cut in 3rds providing greater recovery for the CNS.

*Rating:*

*Mass gains: 9/10 *( i don't belive any program yet deserves a 10/10)

*Strength gains: 7/10*

*Dual Factor Hypertrophy Training (DFHT):*

*http://216.239.39.104/search?q=cache:v086gMdA8nEJ:www.asylum-strength.com/Dual_Factor_Hypertrophy_Training.doc+%22fitness+fatigue+theory%22&hl=en&start=5*

This program is based on both conjugative periodization and the dual factor theory (fitness fatigue theory). This program can be more complicated then HST, but is great in theory and in work. The program relies on conjugative periodization (training for 2+ goals within 1 week) and on the dual factor theory (concept of loading/deloading). By loading, you have a period of time (around 2-3 weeks), where you train hardcore, high volume, high intensity, and/or high frequency (generally, a mix of the 3 will make a great program). You avoid failure though (normally 1 rep short of it) to allow for more frequent training. During this time, its obvious you will overtrain soon. Overtraining = bad. BUT, you do want to *overreach*!Overeaching is the beggining steps of overtraining, this is a good thing, as about this time performance falls, so you know you have truly trained to your maximum. Therefore at this time, you deload (usually 1-2 weeks long), a period of time where you go lighter with the weights/volume/frequency, to allow for supercompensation and recovery. You will grow from compensation and from the weightlifting during the period. For more information on the dual factor theory, search for the writings of Mel Siff and others. Just for an example, Bulgarion olympic/power lifters can train everyday 6-7 days a week when loading!

*Ratining*

*Mass gains: 8/10 *

*Strength gains: 8/10*

This post is long already, if you guys are honestly interested, I shall keep writing about preiodization for you guys. I hope you see the superior ways of training now, and hope you utulize these principals in your training! thats why i wrote this

Jon:cool:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Only the person training knows if they are overtraining. 

Is this a Tony Robbins heavy static training thing? Hold the bar with max weight for 10 to 20 seconds? After 20 seconds you start with 10 again?


----------



## Sychokid (Jun 29, 2004)

winger said:


> Only the person training knows if they are overtraining.
> 
> Is this a Tony Robbins heavy static training thing? Hold the bar with max weight for 10 to 20 seconds? After 20 seconds you start with 10 again?


No, Im not familiar with tony robbins, or his training techniques. there is no real inventor of periodization. It is belived to come from the east (think russia and there very very strong athletes), and came here to the west and were influenced somewhat (thats why there are so many periodization techniques).

Jon:cool:


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

TBH,theres nothing new there at all,the old skool bodybuilders of the 30`s 40`s etc already knew about cycling/periodization call it what you will to keep your muscles growing and full at all times,they trained themselves instinctively to know these little quirks that the body would throw at them, when a routine needed changing or wasnt working,they used to call it the innate animal wisdom,listen to yoyr body and it will tell you everything you need to know.

The reason all this fell out of favour was pure and simple the introduction of steroids and the fact that you could virtualy do any routine you wanted and still grow,so for a vast majority of people correct training and diet took a backseat and drugs came to the forefront,and that still applies today,but ti is getting slightly better but not much.

Magazines and so called gurus throw these ideas out all the time to make it look like they are at the fore front of the game,when in fact most have probably come across an obscure article in an old magazine and re-hashed it to fit into todays way of thinking and then they take all the credit for it.

I have in my shed about 200-300 magazines and books some going back as far as 1912(this one gave me the perfect way to do tricep kickbacks)and you see all the same things cropping up every 10-20yrs as they are re-discovered.

The main reason,imo,why most bbing ideas have stayed stale is the weiders pure and simple,they invented [email protected]#k all when it came to training methods,the pre exhaust theory was robert kennedy`s of musclemag,brain child,he wrote to weider to ask his opinion(bad mistake)next thing he knows its in all the weider mags as the lastest scientific breakthrough,weider never trained anybody he sent them all to vince gironda,arnold,frank zane,larry scott to name a few,weider got rich vince died a poor man.

Some ideas have been backe up scientificaly just take german volume training,that surfaced I think in the 60`s through german scientists looking for the perfect way to build tissue in the shortest possible time and keep injuries down,and it works better than anything I know of for blasting through sticking points.

Take breathing squatsconfused: )they are nothing short of phenonimal(sic)for packing on the pounds in a short amount of time for hard gainers,and the list is endless.


----------



## Sychokid (Jun 29, 2004)

> TBH,theres nothing new there at all,the old skool bodybuilders of the 30`s 40`s etc already knew about cycling/periodization call it what you will to keep your muscles growing and full at all times,they trained themselves instinctively to know these little quirks that the body would throw at them, when a routine needed changing or wasnt working,they used to call it the innate animal wisdom,listen to yoyr body and it will tell you everything you need to know.


I didnt claim anything new, Im simply trying to elaborate more on these periodization methods



> The reason all this fell out of favour was pure and simple the introduction of steroids and the fact that you could virtualy do any routine you wanted and still grow,so for a vast majority of people correct training and diet took a backseat and drugs came to the forefront,and that still applies today,but ti is getting slightly better but not much.
> 
> Magazines and so called gurus throw these ideas out all the time to make it look like they are at the fore front of the game,when in fact most have probably come across an obscure article in an old magazine and re-hashed it to fit into todays way of thinking and then they take all the credit for it.
> 
> ...


yep, good points, the "steriod phase" really sparked something. people followed not knowing people were anabolically enhanced. Im simply trying to introduce periodization to the forums as I dont see it too much going on here 

Jon:cool:


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Sorry there mate didnt mean it to come across as slating your idea,I do agree with you that loads of bbers ust follow like bloody lemmins and cant think for themselves with regards to trying something new or proper planning of training like they do with cycles.

Personnally I never follow a routine for more than 2 weeks without tweeking it in someway or other,when I get chance I`ll post up some of the ones I use on a regular basis.

What people should remember is that when you change your workouts you cause the body to release growth hormone,but dont change too often as it gets used to the constant change so every 2 weeks fits nicely,and thats what the old skool blokes did all the time,regular bulks and regular cutting wether they did shows or not.


----------



## Sychokid (Jun 29, 2004)

ONE SMART COOKI said:


> Sorry there mate didnt mean it to come across as slating your idea,I do agree with you that loads of bbers ust follow like bloody lemmins and cant think for themselves with regards to trying something new or proper planning of training like they do with cycles.
> 
> Personnally I never follow a routine for more than 2 weeks without tweeking it in someway or other,when I get chance I`ll post up some of the ones I use on a regular basis.
> 
> What people should remember is that when you change your workouts you cause the body to release growth hormone,but dont change too often as it gets used to the constant change so every 2 weeks fits nicely,and thats what the old skool blokes did all the time,regular bulks and regular cutting wether they did shows or not.


Chronic stimuli + progressive loading = hypertrophy

Jon:cool:


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

i cannot tell you how interesting this is to read from clearly too very advanced bodybuilders, but i do have several questions.

I havnt been bodybuilding for long guys, but am constantly reading, revising, learning, anticipating the next bit of information, facts. In the last 5 months i have learned an incredible amount about the body so this stuff really intrigues me. I have been reading your posts thus far sychokid and very impressed with your contributions, so i would be very pleased if you could explain the periodization training methods in a bit more detail.

I have decided my next cycle is going to be 4 weeks, the average glutamine, creatine bla bla bla. Gonna train with very high intensity (30 secs Supersetting), hit each muscle group exetremely hard almost to the point of overtraining. Then im gonna take 2 weeks off, eat like a horse and grow. Just want to read the possible advantages of periodization as i have not came across of this as yet, just going to read the link you posted up.....


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

what an excellent site that is, just saved it to me favourites. I only had a quick look over a few articles, what i found interesting is when amino acids should be consumed (pre or post exercise), i have often thought this as the body must not surely utilise the amino acids immediatly, and would be better taken pre?

Good job sychokid, keep em flowing mate


----------



## Sychokid (Jun 29, 2004)

Killerkeane said:


> i cannot tell you how interesting this is to read from clearly too very advanced bodybuilders, but i do have several questions.
> 
> I havnt been bodybuilding for long guys, but am constantly reading, revising, learning, anticipating the next bit of information, facts. In the last 5 months i have learned an incredible amount about the body so this stuff really intrigues me. I have been reading your posts thus far sychokid and very impressed with your contributions, so i would be very pleased if you could explain the periodization training methods in a bit more detail.
> 
> I have decided my next cycle is going to be 4 weeks, the average glutamine, creatine bla bla bla. Gonna train with very high intensity (30 secs Supersetting), hit each muscle group exetremely hard almost to the point of overtraining. Then im gonna take 2 weeks off, eat like a horse and grow. Just want to read the possible advantages of periodization as i have not came across of this as yet, just going to read the link you posted up.....


yep, what your on about is very close to the dual factor theory (check out the DFHT link), you train really intensely (be it with real high volume, intensity, AND/OR frequency) for a period of about 3 weeks, then take a time period where the intensity, volume, and/or frequency is lowered dramatically, to allow for compensation and growth and to avoid overtraining. This is the theory I believe in the most.



> what an excellent site that is, just saved it to me favourites. I only had a quick look over a few articles, what i found interesting is when amino acids should be consumed (pre or post exercise), i have often thought this as the body must not surely utilise the amino acids immediatly, and would be better taken pre?
> 
> Good job sychokid, keep em flowing mate


yeh, the articles there are really great, Bryan Hancock (author of those articles) even created a forums there to ask questions about his training/dieting methods, and he himself replies.

Im glad someone is finding this interesting  , I guess I shall add future installments to this 

Jon:cool:


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

excellent mate, you are definetly most welcome  Just had a good read of two of the articles, trying to digest all of it. I might give this a go, after all its only 4-5 weeks, i can spare that.

So the theory is from what i have gathered in simple terms:

I work out my maximum lifts for 15 reps, 10 reps, 5 reps before my next HST cycle. For 2 weeks, i lift the 15 reps for every exercise for every body part. After these 2 weeks, i lift 10 reps, do that for 2 weeks then do the 5 reps for another 2 weeks. After the cycle has finished, i rest for 1 week to allow all the muscle groups to recover and build. I then begin my next cycle on the basis that i have worked out my new maximum lifts for 15, 10, 5 rep ranges.

So the whole theory is based upon progressive loading, and working each muscle group more frequently. This maximises protein synthesis as the body cannot adapt to the conventional "same weight every time" process.

IT does look very good, but some things in my opinion do not add up quite right such as, HST recommends doing 1-2 sets per bodypart as he believes all sets following the initial one or two is just a case of burning more calories?

Although you do the 1-2 sets 3 times per week, i personally dont think this is enough to spur muscle growth to such a large muscle group such as legs/back.

i Do believe 100% by what he is saying about progressive loading, i really do believe the body adapts to strenuous exercise and prevents further muscle growth, and the fact that scientific research backs my arguement aswell. I do believe in this already, as it has foregone much scientific research, critics, test sampling and all have proven succesful. Ill give it a try i think, see what happens.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

In a nutshell all I do is train for 3 weeks and have 1 week off ,simple,then I just change the exercises and rep ranges and bobs your uncle,a laymans guide to periodization.

It also helps to stop boredom which is probably what effects most people a lot of the time.


----------



## Sychokid (Jun 29, 2004)

Killerkeane said:


> excellent mate, you are definetly most welcome  Just had a good read of two of the articles, trying to digest all of it. I might give this a go, after all its only 4-5 weeks, i can spare that.
> 
> So the theory is from what i have gathered in simple terms:
> 
> I work out my maximum lifts for 15 reps, 10 reps, 5 reps before my next HST cycle. For 2 weeks, i lift the 15 reps for every exercise for every body part. After these 2 weeks, i lift 10 reps, do that for 2 weeks then do the 5 reps for another 2 weeks. After the cycle has finished, i rest for 1 week to allow all the muscle groups to recover and build. I then begin my next cycle on the basis that i have worked out my new maximum lifts for 15, 10, 5 rep ranges.


close. During those 2 weeks, you work up to your max. For instance for the 15s, if your max for bench press for that rep range was 150lbs, it would look like this:

first week

mon - 125

wed - 130

fri - 135

second week

mon -140

wed - 145

fri (max) - 150

More then a week is taken off, about 9 days (before the program), to rest is the second goal of it, the first is to decondition the muscle to microtruama so you can respond to the ligth weights found in the 15s. So its actually 6 weeks of training, and if your getting great results like most people, you throw in 2 weeks of extra training doing negatives.



> so the whole theory is based upon progressive loading, and working each muscle group more frequently. This maximises protein synthesis as the body cannot adapt to the conventional "same weight every time" process.


right



> IT does look very good, but some things in my opinion do not add up quite right such as, HST recommends doing 1-2 sets per bodypart as he believes all sets following the initial one or two is just a case of burning more calories?
> 
> Although you do the 1-2 sets 3 times per week, i personally dont think this is enough to spur muscle growth to such a large muscle group such as legs/back.


Remember, the rule is 1-2 sets per EXERCISE, so for small muscles, that many sets for one exercise is fine, add in another exercise for larger muscles and it will be fine.



> i Do believe 100% by what he is saying about progressive loading, i really do believe the body adapts to strenuous exercise and prevents further muscle growth, and the fact that scientific research backs my arguement aswell. I do believe in this already, as it has foregone much scientific research, critics, test sampling and all have proven succesful. Ill give it a try i think, see what happens.


Appreciate it, maybe keep a journal also to know if your doing everythign right 

Jon:cool:


----------



## Sychokid (Jun 29, 2004)

ONE SMART COOKI said:


> In a nutshell all I do is train for 3 weeks and have 1 week off ,simple,then I just change the exercises and rep ranges and bobs your uncle,a laymans guide to periodization.
> 
> It also helps to stop boredom which is probably what effects most people a lot of the time.


yeh, theres really no "wrong" way to periodize.

Jon:cool:


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Right as promised a list of routines I use.

3 sets 8reps(begineres)

5reps 5 sets(reg park favourite)

6x6

8x8(mohamed makkawy olympia routine)

10x10(german volume)

10x10x10(german volume next level)

push day pull day

Up and down the rack

3 days on 3 days off(including supplements)

21days on 7days off

1 1/2reps per rep

1 set every hour(weak bodypart)

1 bodypart per day(overload principle)

Every other day training

4 day split

Beat the clock(serge nubret fav)pick an exercise and see how many sets you can do in the next 10 minutes then next time try to beat it.

100 reps per set working your way upto 300 reps per bodypart

10 8 6 15

Theres more but brains getting tired:confused:


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

ive been looking on the site sychokid posted for some time now and decided i am going to a 8 week cycle to see how it goes, i think i should make some pretty good gains as it makes perfect sense, has good scientific research, so i'll see. Heres the link, i would like somebody to further reassure me that this isnt a waste of time 

http://www.hypertrophy-specific.com/hst_notes.html


----------



## Sychokid (Jun 29, 2004)

Killerkeane said:


> ive been looking on the site sychokid posted for some time now and decided i am going to a 8 week cycle to see how it goes, i think i should make some pretty good gains as it makes perfect sense, has good scientific research, so i'll see. Heres the link, i would like somebody to further reassure me that this isnt a waste of time
> 
> http://www.hypertrophy-specific.com/hst_notes.html


Great, please keep a journal of some sort

I can 100% gaurantee you its not a waste of time, its an awesome program. Go to the HST forums for addiontal info, and check out the HST results thread there

You will like it alot, remember get your maxes, take 9 days off (stragetic decondition), then begin

feel free to ask any qusetions about it

I feel its just about one of the best out there for gaining mass

Jon:cool:


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

Sychokid said:


> Great, please keep a journal of some sort
> 
> I can 100% gaurantee you its not a waste of time, its an awesome program. Go to the HST forums for addiontal info, and check out the HST results thread there
> 
> ...


excellent mate, thankyou so much for posting it. I am excited to see the results now, as im going to throw everything into it except gear 

Umm one question tho sychokid.....

Strategic deconditioning is where you take a rest and allow your body to grow, it says to do this at the end of every cycle. So 9 days is the best, is this all?

Have you tried it?? what was your results like?


----------



## Sychokid (Jun 29, 2004)

Killerkeane said:


> excellent mate, thankyou so much for posting it. I am excited to see the results now, as im going to throw everything into it except gear
> 
> Umm one question tho sychokid.....
> 
> ...


you take 9 days off at the beggining of the cycle, and 9 days off before doing another cycle (not neccesarily after you complete HST).

The goal isnt really to rest/grow, thats secondary. The goal is to decondition the muscles to lower levels of microtruama, so when you workout with the lighter weights (which applies microtruama), you can grow from them and reap the benefits

after about 4 days of resting, the muscles begin to condition. 9 days is good, somepeople can take 14days or more to get a really good deconditioning

Jon:cool:


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

ok, i was going to start this on friday but ill wait until next wedneday now, no hurry as i have 9 weeks off now


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

so can i summarise this

you take you 15 rep max 10 rep max then 5 rep max

you do the specified excercises, 2 sets of each for 15 reps the first 2 weeks then 10 reps the next then 2 weeks at 5 reps?

yes is this right?

also in this i take my max 15 rep max lets say the increase up to my maxc in 6 workouts over 2 weeks

lets say for any excercise i do 100lb's for 15 reps even though i can already do this for 15 reps

i start off with 75lb's and do 15 reps then next workout 80 next wqorkout 85 etc etc until on the last workout i do my max?

am i correct on this?

so to start i must find my maxs?

do i just go to my gym workout and write them down? i mean i will ahve to do 3 sets a bodypart to find these out!

thanks guys


----------



## robin_3_16 (Aug 27, 2003)

also there is no shoulder excercise in it?

and what excercise is good for rear deltsa am thinking of doing an 8 weeks cycle and seeing how it goes!


----------



## Sychokid (Jun 29, 2004)

robin_3_16 said:


> so can i summarise this
> 
> you take you 15 rep max 10 rep max then 5 rep max
> 
> ...


yes thats it. You must find your maxes first, going to the gym and finding them is the most accurate. BUt if you pick a weight and do 12 reps, just take off 5 lbs and assume tahts your 15 rep max. It doesnt need to be too accurate, otherwise it will take forever.

rememeber, after you get the maxes, take 9 days off, then begin.

the increments (increase in weigths) are usually 5-10% of the lift. So if your max is 100lbs, you would increment anywhere from 5-10lbs.

sometimes on dumbell exercises or low weight exerises, you may need to use the same weight twice in a row. But thats why you should pick compoudn movements.

PIck any exercsies you want, for rear delts, try bent over lateral raises or something.

Jon:cool:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Just got back from the river.  I have seen this type of training and paid for it. I paid $75.00, 28 years ago from a professional power lifter. It did work and there was 5 of us that chipped in. Here is the workout in a nutshell. We grabbed a weight that we could do about 12 or more times and did it 8. Each week we added 5 pounds and did it 8. At the end of the 6 or 8 week routine it was supposed to add 40 pounds on your max. Every one of us at the beggining walked away saying that we didn't do sh1t. We thought why hold back when I could have done 4 more. Honestly I felt like I didn't get a workout at all. But after the 6 or 8 weeks we all gained about 20 pounds on our bench. This was almost 30 years ago and the numbers might be off a tad.


----------



## Sychokid (Jun 29, 2004)

winger said:


> Just got back from the river.  I have seen this type of training and paid for it. I paid $75.00, 28 years ago from a professional power lifter. It did work and there was 5 of us that chipped in. Here is the workout in a nutshell. We grabbed a weight that we could do about 12 or more times and did it 8. Each week we added 5 pounds and did it 8. At the end of the 6 or 8 week routine it was supposed to add 40 pounds on your max. Every one of us at the beggining walked away saying that we didn't do sh1t. We thought why hold back when I could have done 4 more. Honestly I felt like I didn't get a workout at all. But after the 6 or 8 weeks we all gained about 20 pounds on our bench. This was almost 30 years ago and the numbers might be off a tad.


thats really the objective of HST in simple terms, the results would have been better both in terms of mass/strength if you stragetic deconditioned before you did it. The muscles would have responded better to the less stress (microtruama) applied to the muscles, and in terms have grown more

Jon:cool:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Sychokid said:


> thats really the objective of HST in simple terms, the results would have been better both in terms of mass/strength if you stragetic deconditioned before you did it. The muscles would have responded better to the less stress (microtruama) applied to the muscles, and in terms have grown more
> 
> Jon:cool:


That does make sense. Do you know how hard it is to tell a young kid that is trying to look as good as he can to not train for 9 days and come back and do less.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

thats why i have not allowed time for deconditioning, lol, i have only left 4 days instead of 9


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Killerkeane said:


> thats why i have not allowed time for deconditioning, lol, i have only left 4 days instead of 9


I love to train............now I cant for 9 days.....for get that


----------



## Sychokid (Jun 29, 2004)

you gotta wait the full 9 days  , sorry chaps  , after about 4 days the muscles finally begin to "decondition"

Jon:cool:


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

Darnnit, im gonna go COLD TURKEY


----------



## Matt Reynolds (Dec 25, 2004)

First off, just wanted to thank you guys for looking into DFHT, and thank the many of you who have tried it out.

I wanted to let you all know that a CORE online magazine has published my article on Dual Factor Training and have asked it to be a continuing series. I think that the article will help clarify some things about DFHT that were maybe a little hard to understand the first time around.

CORE can be seen through bodybuilding.com on their home page here:

BB.com

Here are the direct links to the mag...

CORE Magazine

Here's a link the BB.com version of the mag...

BB.com CORE

I am really excited about the DFT series and hope to go into great detail so that everyone can understand the importance of Dual Factor Training Theory, and how they might be able to use it to meet your goals; be it hypertrophy or strength.

If you have questions about the article, I won't have time to come back to every board and answer them. You can either email me or go to TotalElite and ask the questions there. I will be there every day, and will address many of the questions I get in future articles.

Now, let me setup the changes to this version of DFHT with what you've seen in the past&#8230;

Over the last couple years I have had lots of guys try out DFHT and make really good progress. However, it wasn't a perfect system (nothing ever is), and most of it's problems lied in two distinct areas:

1) There was too much daily volume.

-and-

2) It was too rigid and too complex, making it hard to follow and too easy to bastardize.

So I've done some work and come up with something very similar but what I believe to be a better version; with more options (less rigid) and manageable volume. ("Manageable" might not be the right word here as I know some of you guys go nuts with volume - but I believe this to be a more optimal volume for the average guy looking to put on quality muscle.

Now I will say that much of this updated version has roots in strength training, but I've also found that there is a real need for strength development among bodybuilders.

HOWEVER, this program is made for guys whose first goal is to put on mass and who's second goal is to get strong.

I will present another, slightly different program in the near future days for those whose primary goal is strength, with size being a secondary goal.

Hope you guys enjoy it!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

That is impressive. Welcome to the board!

Matt Reynolds is a nationally ranked powerlifter and student of training and training theory. He is proud to be a member of the elite powerlifting team, the Midwest Maddogs. For questions about this article to be answered in upcoming issues of CORE, please email him at [email protected] or find him at www.MidwestBarbell.com.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

havnt got time to read it now but read it tommorow, looks good

welcome to uk-m matt. :beer:


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2004)

WSB rules. That is all anyone needs to know at amuter level.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2004)

Also, I saw your thread on FI Matt, nice.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Welcome Matt.

Maybe you can put a post in the training area.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Or just do more advertising.


----------

